
RED’s $1,200 holographic display Hydrogen One smartphone delayed until August - pro_zac
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/5/2/17311536/red-1200-holographic-display-hydrogen-one-smartphone-delayed-august
======
pro_zac
‘We have no idea whatsoever what we are doing,’ seems like a poor choice of
words to ease concerns about the delay.

